# Ride 135



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I just picked up a friend's new Yak, Wilderness Systems Ride 135, You can see why they call it a Big Boy Yak. I put it beside an old school Prowler 13, quite a difference. We will be playing with them this weekend, curious to see how it paddles, it's definitely Roomy.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Its not the fastest boat out there but a great platform. I have an 09 and love it just wish i had a rudder tho.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

A guy from the Wilderness Systems Pro Team was launching at the same place we did. He pointed out all the improvements on the 2012 Ride. Very impressive, hull tracks like a champ and he keep pace with a pair of OK Prowler 13's.


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

I own a 2012 Wilderness Systems Ride 135 and I've been very impressed thus far; it's done well for me, even on a creek only about 10ft wider than it is. Yes, it's not the fastest yak on the market, but I don't need it to be.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Just bought a 2012 Ride 135 myself and love it !!!! I was out with friends Sunday 1 with a prowler 13 and 1 with a Hobie Mirage and for the most part kept right up with them. and I wish I had the rudder as well.... definately next on the list


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

I still have my 08 Ride and love it. Its great to be able to stand up and sight cast with it


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

cducer said:


> Just bought a 2012 Ride 135 myself and love it !!!! I was out with friends Sunday 1 with a prowler 13 and 1 with a Hobie Mirage and for the most part kept right up with them. and I wish I had the rudder as well.... definately next on the list[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm wondering why you wish you had rudder?
> I thought the same thing when I got my Prowler but now after having it for a while I don't think about it.It tracks good? paddles good. What would a rudder dofor it ?


----------



## laser88 (May 24, 2012)

[/QUOTE

I'm wondering why you wish you had rudder?
I thought the same thing when I got my Prowler but now after having it for a while I don't think about it.It tracks good? paddles good. What would a rudder dofor it ?[/QUOTE]

I agree with bbcroaker. I have a prowler 13 and it tracks great. I considered a rudder a few years ago but never got around to it and decided against it when I had the money. Corrective strokes should completely eliminate the need for a rudder. If you are not familiar with different strokes do some searching for sweep and draw strokes. Also, the rudder will increase the drag on the boat and even more so when the rudder is being used to turn. As my own propulsion, I would rather the majority of my energy go into forward movement. 

Congrats on the ride though. I have heard a lot of great things about the new design. Hope it fits what you need!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I have an '09 WS Ride and it is equipped with a rudder. The use of a rudder comes into play when paddling against a strong head wind. It helps a lot! Another benefit to having a rudder (for me at least), is that when you are anchored either off the bow or stern, you can cover a wider range of an area to fish without coming off your anchor. Imagine a pendulum. When you are just drifting and fishing the tide, the rudder allows you to go where you want to. I HIGHLY RECOMMEND a rudder for all yaks!


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I have the tarpon 140. Before i got a rudder it was very hard to turn it around and now it is pretty easy and also helps when drifting with the wind. You hardley have to paddle. Also like wannabe said its great when our anchored , it allows you to cover alot more water and i havent notice any drag whatsoever at any time its deployed. Id recommend it on just about any boat above 12', i think its alot like power steering


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

bbcroaker said:


> cducer said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought a 2012 Ride 135 myself and love it !!!! I was out with friends Sunday 1 with a prowler 13 and 1 with a Hobie Mirage and for the most part kept right up with them. and I wish I had the rudder as well.... definately next on the list[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

hey Steve come up to CHSP on the 11th mini flotilla forming up should be fun


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Wilber,

S'up ole timer..ha

I've been enjoying the Ride 115s I've incorporated into my guide fleet.

My clients, family and friends love them.

Ridiculously stable,comfortable seating and very roomy. I've had some guys pushing 300lbs in them and there has not been one drop of standing water inside the boat.

They track well and paddle great. The new design does seem faster and well thought out.

I like how the seat can be slid back for standing or to shift the weight for surf launches.

I am still rocking my older model 135 with the mushroom hatches. She is water tight and I do like my hatch behind the seat. It was a great place to mount my transducer and store my 1st aid kit and hand held flares for quick and easy retrieve.

Been highly considering purchasing the new 135 for myself, but I am goin to put that off for a while.

Now to the rudders.

On the fat boy boats I like them because it makes paddling in open waters and crosswinds a breeze. Those enviroments at times can call for some serious paddling and the rudder allows for the most efficient paddle stroke, as I never need to compensate.

Also.. When doing battle with a big fish I can throw the rod straight down the bow and as the fish turns so do I..very fast. Faster then without and this allows me to pummel their arse quickly. 

When I am offshore fishing for tuna, AJs, mahi and so on..it makes the sleigh Fn awesome.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

My buddy has had the ride out a half dozen times and really likes it. Just goes to show you that Vic and the folks at ARC know their stuff.


----------

